
Latest Research Points to Children Carrying, Transmitting Coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/latest-research-points-to-children-carrying-transmitting-coronavirus-11596978001
======
bookofjoe
>As U.S. schools reopen, a study finds at least 97,000 students were recently
infected.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/world/coronavirus-
covid-1...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/world/coronavirus-
covid-19.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage#link-7910c8ff)

Study referred to above:

>Children and COVID-19: State Data Report

[https://downloads.aap.org/AAP/PDF/AAP%20and%20CHA%20-%20Chil...](https://downloads.aap.org/AAP/PDF/AAP%20and%20CHA%20-%20Children%20and%20COVID-19%20State%20Data%20Report%207.30.20%20FINAL.pdf)

~~~
masonic

      a study finds at least 97,000 students were recently infected
    

Your given link says nothing of the kind.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/t5veE](https://archive.vn/t5veE)

